# NHTSA vehicle safety complaint - 2016-2018 Cruze VIN B manual transmission



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I just submitted my report. 
I have a 2018 manual diesel.
15,000 miles and the dealership replaced the entire clutch assembly, flywheel and slave cylinder. I had clutch vibrations. The clutch was damaged in some way that they suggested material failure. The slave cylinder was also replaced because of its history of failures and a service bulletin against it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I am posting this thread in a couple forums here. In a separate thread I detailed the problems I had with the clutch on my manual transmission Cruze and I came to find others had similar problems. GM is ignoring this issue and not doing a recall, and I believe part of the problem is the low number of affected cars sold here in the United States.
> 
> I would like the help of everyone here on the forum. If you own a 2016-2018 Cruze that had manual transmission problems, please report it to NHTSA:
> 
> ...


Post a link to the thread you are referring to please. 



6speedTi said:


> I just submitted my report.
> I have a 2018 manual diesel.
> 15,000 miles and the dealership replaced the entire clutch assembly, flywheel and slave cylinder. I had clutch vibrations. The clutch was damaged in some way that they suggested material failure. The slave cylinder was also replaced because of its history of failures and a service bulletin against it.


Do you have a link to the bulletin?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Post a link to the thread you are referring to please.











Clutch is stuck to the floor


2018 Chevy Cruze diesel sedan 6mt I'm on vacation in Vermont and this morning the clutch goes all the way to the floor and sticks there. I cannot shift into gear. Yesterday I noticed the clutch was "erratic." First thing in the morning it seemed like the takeup point of the clutch was very...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Post a link to the thread you are referring to please.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the bulletin?


There are three. They are dated. The latest one is the results of the two previous ones as further investigation continued. More like a time line.


----------

